# STREAMING videos and audio are choppy other ones stop and play on their own.



## ybekele72 (Oct 28, 2013)

ok so when im on some sites that have streaming video the video will be choppy. when im on youtube it seems like the video stops for like 0.1 -0.3 seconds every other second. BOth make me angry and are so annoying. Also when i listen to jango (that is an internet radio) the audio stops but it is like less than 0.1 seconds and happens every 6 -8. PLEASE HELP. Although i do have DSL this is not due to internet speed because on the online video play (flash player) i can see that some ( an amount of the video thats enough)has already loaded to the point where it should not stop and buffer and oh yeah i watch low quality videos because I have DSL. I have upadated my video driver but not my audio driver (i forgot) but it didn't fix any of these problems. But it might have had no potential in the first place because videos that were already on my computer (hard drive) play fine. Here are some specs about my computer (might be saving some of you the effort of asking). Oh yeah i have reinstalled flash player, mozilla firefox (the browser i always use unless i have to use another one for some reason), and shockwave player. I have the same or similar problem in google chrome. There was a time when i had this probelm and i could use internet explorer to watch videos and they would play fine in Intenet Eplorer but now that probably won't work because internet explorer can't get to those videos because of something similar to error messages or error messgaes (not a connection problem) plus i love firefox and hate IE so much.

Computer Brand: HP
Model: 2000-2b19WM Notebook
Operating System: Windows 8


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This is usually caused by slow internet speed. Test you speed at speedtest.net. Compare it to the advertised speed you are paying for from your ISP for DSL


----------

